
2015 Nintendo Financial Results - Red_Tarsius
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/events/150508/index.html
======
Red_Tarsius
If you're looking for a short summary, check out:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/243060/Making_sense_of_Ni...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/243060/Making_sense_of_Nintendos_latest_results.php)

